# Amano Shrimp vs. Ghost Shrimp



## TexasState (Jan 10, 2004)

Will ghost shrimp fight against the Amano Shrimp?
Will ghost shrimp eat the Amano shrimp?

Just wondering since I heard that ghost shrimp will prey and eat their own kind.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

They ate my neons.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

IUnknown you probably didnt get ghost shrimp.. you probably ended up with one of the Macrobrachium species of shrimp. They look like giant ghost shrimp but have larger claws so they are more then capable of catching live fish.

True ghost shrimp are pretty benign, they scavenge anything they can get their hands on. 

Amano shrimp are fantastic algae eaters though and are generally prefered.


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

can you house the both of them together? i have 3 ghost and 6 amanos, do i need to get rid of the ghosts?


----------



## Tanen (Sep 3, 2010)

I've had the 2 together with no problems. 

While ghost shrimp will eat the smaller RCS types of shrimp ( their babies at least ) Amanos get big enough that ghost shrimp can't do anything to them.


----------

